# Job in Erbil, Kurdistan



## Miklos (Aug 25, 2010)

Dear Ladies and Gentlemen,

Do you have any up-to-date information about expat packages that would make a European person (with Wife only) move to work as Country Manager in Erbil, Kurdistan ?

The parent company is located in the UAE specializing in renewable energy and related fields.

How safe is the country ? Any other pieces of info I should be aware of ? ETC.

Looking forward to yours,

Thank you & Best regards

Miklos


----------

